# autumnal bath goodies, pumpkin, spice, cider, etc. bafftime!



## martygreene (Sep 21, 2005)

I know it's a wee bit early still for some, but I'm headlong into autumn, at least in my head and home!

With that, I'm wondering what are the best autumnal bath goodies out there? I know that the various online bath goody purveyors MUST have some amazing autumn/halloween scents just waiting to be discovered. Sure, there are plenty of pumpkin, spice, cider, what-have-you scented candles and tarts and potpourri... but what about bath treats? Fizzies, melts, bubbles, and everything in between. I'm sure there are plenty soaps out there, and those are welcome too.


I heard that the following are already available, and I'm really excited! I'm stopping to see if my store has them in yet:
 Quote:

  So starting Monday we have over a dozen new products. Two new Fragrant Body Care scents - Brown Sugar Fig and Fresh Vanilla - and three new Tutti Dolce fragrances in Amaretti, Tiramisu Veni-something (can't spell it for the life of me!) and Apple Torta will be introduced. In our Breathe line, I am delighted to annouce that we have finally launched our in-shower moisturizers, which is to your skin like what conditioner is to your hair.
We've also launched a half-dozen new body butters in Aloe Vera, Black Currant, Pumpkin, Cocoa, Lychee (I can't wait to try this one!) and Brazil Nut.  
 
(quote from another forum, and another poster)


----------



## breathless (Sep 22, 2005)

what store is that  from?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 22, 2005)

OOops, I forgot to mention that didn't I? 

It's Bath and Body Works.


----------



## litlaur (Sep 23, 2005)

Their pumpkin face mask smells fantastic, I wish they would make more pumpkin items.

The Body Shop has a new scent, Vanilla Spice. I haven't smelled it yet, but it sounds pretty good. I like vanilla anything - reminds me of baking cookies.

Peppermint is another good scent for fall/winter.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 25, 2005)

It's weird, granted I live in Australia (though am a native Northern Hemisphere dweller) and the pumpkin thing...why do people find it so appealing as a scent? I like to eat pumpkin but it doesn't at all remind me of autumn/winter. Is it a north American thing? I'd really appreciate it if someone explained it to me, it might help me appreciate your customs a bit better.

Vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar are more my cold season warm-up scents. Ooh, and stewed fruit (well, I like to do this) and mulled wine. Makes me cozy just thinking about it!


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 27, 2005)

I think people associate pumpkin with fall because Thanksgiving is our real reminder that fall/winter is truly here.  Also because pumpkin is easy to grow and abundant and was eaten quite a bit back then. 

I LOVE the smell of pumpkin pie!


----------



## lovejam (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_The Body Shop has a new scent, Vanilla Spice. I haven't smelled it yet, but it sounds pretty good._

 
It is *so* good! I know that during the holidays, places tend to release a lot of vanilla scents, and spicy scents... But this one really stands out. To me, it smells like cinnamon rolls, but with more cinnamon than you'd usually get in a regular cinnamon roll. It's hard to explain, but it's really a great scent. I'm planning to get at *least* a body butter.


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

Bath and Body Works will soon be rereleasing their "Christmas Scents", but the Christmas Candy Apple scent REALLY reminds me of fall. That's why I use it in the fall, rather than the winter.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vampygirl* 
_I think people associate pumpkin with fall because Thanksgiving is our real reminder that fall/winter is truly here.  Also because pumpkin is easy to grow and abundant and was eaten quite a bit back then. 

I LOVE the smell of pumpkin pie!_

 
Thanks hon! I've often wondered what the appeal is, and now I know! Sadly, in either Australia or Britain (where I'm from originally), we don't have such heart-warming traditions. 

I do adore cocoa/caramel/vanilla scents more in colder weather! Also, but less so, cedar or cypress-type scents are really 'warming' - I like Japanese bath salts with these fragrances. Very uplifting.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lele* 
_Bath and Body Works will soon be rereleasing their "Christmas Scents", but the Christmas Candy Apple scent REALLY reminds me of fall. That's why I use it in the fall, rather than the winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
winter candy apple is my absolute fave! 
I stocked up when they had their semi annual sale!


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 4, 2005)

I love B&BW! Always stock up when I head home over the pond  Their pumpkin face mask is amazing. My fave for fall bathing is Philosophy's Pumpkin Pie. Am currently burning a Yankee Pumpkin Pie candle ... all pumpkin-ed out ...


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 4, 2005)

I love to use Philosophy's Spiced Apple Cider body wash during the fall.  It's a little spendy for body wash, but you get a lot of uses out of it, and it smells so wonderful and makes your skin feel lovely.


----------



## Cruella (Oct 4, 2005)

I use Cinnamon Vanilla Frosting lotion and perfume roll-on from Luna Bleu.  Smells so good I want to eat my arm!


----------

